# Fake Makeover Photos



## VioletIris (Jan 15, 2010)

Seduced by the Illusion: The Truth About Transformation Photos | Andrew Dixon

Also on our local TV news this morning, a man showed how he spray painted a six-pack onto his abs for a fitness photo shoot.

I just hope things like this will help people realize that you never really know what someone looks like unless you see them IRL (and are wise to cosmetics as well). And that you should never, ever compare the attractiveness of someone you see IRL to images from film.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Very revealing.


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

This is pretty much the same as some women putting on make-up, doing their hair, wearing a push up bra, spanx, high heels, etc.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> This is pretty much the same as some women putting on make-up, doing their hair, wearing a push up bra, spanx, high heels, etc.


Maybe its the same as wearing a pushup bra but not the other things.


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

B00Bz said:


> Maybe its the same as wearing a pushup bra but not the other things.


Actually it is. We're enhancing our features, they're enhancing their features. I don't see how it's any different to the latest trend on body firming products we apply to our legs.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

B00Bz said:


> Maybe its the same as wearing a pushup bra but not the other things.


A demonstration of how different bras change just how much boobs can look.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Galaxies said:


> Actually it is. We're enhancing our features, they're enhancing their features. I don't see how it's any different to the latest trend on body firming products we apply to our legs.


Because we do for our own confidence not to dupe people out of their pay check. Plus we are open about doing these things...with the exception of the bra in some cases.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Dewymorning said:


> A demonstration of how different bras change just how much boobs can look.


Yeah...try reading my original comment again.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

B00Bz said:


> Yeah...try reading my comment again.


Oops sorry. Nevermind. :blushed:


----------



## Galaxies (Apr 9, 2013)

B00Bz said:


> Because we do for our own confidence not to dupe people out of their pay check. Plus we are open about doing these things...with the exception of the bra in some cases.


Yeah, but the article and the OP aren't just focusing on the fact that people are being cheated of their money. They're both trying convey that people's perceptions and the reality (of health/beauty) are not the same. 



> What's my point? Don't try to look like anyone you see in a transformation photo. Be inspired, but don't be disappointed if you don't see yourself the way you see those models. Being tricked into eating low-calorie diets and doing endless cardio is a recipe for fat gain, especially in the long term.





> I just hope things like this will help people realize that you never really know what someone looks like unless you see them IRL (and are wise to cosmetics as well). And that you should never, ever compare the attractiveness of someone you see IRL to images from film.


----------

